# Mainboard für i7-4790K Prozessor



## hmk1234 (25. September 2014)

*Mainboard für i7-4790K Prozessor*

Hallo Community,

ich suche ein gutes Mainboard für meinen Intel i7-4790K Prozessor und ich dachte daran ein ASUS Mainboard zu nehmen, da es ja im Moment 45€ Cashback und Watch Dogs dazu gibt, wenn man ein Z97 Mainboard und einen i7-4790K Prozessor kauft.

Ich habe mir jetzt 3 Stk rausgesucht, kann mich aber nicht wirklich entscheiden. Welches würdet ihr nehmen? Wahrscheinlich gehe ich über LAN ins  Internet, aber bei einem ist auch W-Lan und Bluetooth dabei.

1.Asus MAXIMUS VII HERO Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX

2.Asus Z97-PRO(Wi-Fi ac) Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX

3.Asus MAXIMUS VII RANGER Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX

Welches würdet ihr in Verbindung mit meinem Prozessor nehmen? Welches ist am Besten?


----------



## Sascha1971 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für i7-4790K Prozessor*

Gibt bei den anderen Herstellern auch Cashback. Must mal kucken


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für i7-4790K Prozessor*

Schau dir mal dieses MB an Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX


----------



## Kiedl (25. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für i7-4790K Prozessor*

Meiner Meinung nach hat das Ranger das beste P/L und alles was man braucht, jedoch ist von den Features her das Pro tatsächlich besser bestückt, sieht aber nicht so hübsch aus, also kannst du dich so ziemlich zwischen Gut und Hübsch und Perfekt und so lala entscheiden. XD


----------



## hmk1234 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für i7-4790K Prozessor*

Kiedl und was hälst du von dem Hero?


----------



## NuVirus (25. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für i7-4790K Prozessor*

Asus ist aktuell nicht so gut, da gibt es billigere Boards die das gleiche können wie die Asus. Dazu kommt der aktuell schlechte Service von Asus falls das Mainboard kaputt geht (lange Dauer usw.)

Cashback gibt es von vielen Herstellern, siehe hier https://toptechcashback.com/de/de/pages/cashback/qualifying du musst nur schauen dass das Board zusammen mit dem i7 4790k in der Tabelle ist, die Höhe des Cashbacks ist auch angegeben.

Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wäre z.B recht günstig und du bekommst 30€ zurück nochmal.


----------



## Osram007 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für i7-4790K Prozessor*

Hallo! 

Ich hatte auch die Qual der Wahl, hatte zum Schluss nur noch das GA-Z97-UD3H und dem GA Z97 Sniper.
Schlussendlich habe ich mir das Gigabyte  G1 Sniper Z97 und i7-4790K zugelegt  , cashback € 32.5o€. 
Habe mich für dieses entschieden, da du einen vernünftigen Creative labs Soundchip und Killer E2200 1Gbit Anschluss hast.
Viele OC Einstell Möglichkeiten. 

Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland       ab 122€ 

Beachte cashback-Antrag kannst du erst 30 Tage nach Kauf einreichen!


----------



## Westcoast (25. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für i7-4790K Prozessor*

nimm dieses wenn das budget es zulässt. ist sehr gut:_ Asus MAXIMUS VII HERO Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX


----------



## IluBabe (26. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für i7-4790K Prozessor*

Entweder das Hero nehmen oder keine Asus. So seh ich das auch. Das P/L beim Hero ist zwar auch nicht vertretbar, allerdings ist das wirklich ein OC Board, entgegen dem was das Ranger verspricht, welches nur eine Rogige Version des Asus Z97-A/AR ist und einfach für das was mitbringt bei allen Herstellern zu einem günstigeren Preis etwas besseres zu finden ist.


----------



## rocky7 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für i7-4790K Prozessor*

Also ich stehe ja seit Jahren auf ASUS. Habe mich nun aber mal zu einem Wechsel überzeugen lassen. Meine neue CPU wird mit einem neuen Asrock Extreme9 zusammen spielen. Ich möchte eine M.2 SAMSUNG xp941 512 GB SSD verbauen und da hat Asrock im Moment einfach die Nase vorn. Ich kann diese SSD auf diesem Board mit voller Leistung, ohne Adapter betreiben. Mit einem Bios Updaten, kann diese SSD nun auch booten.


----------



## NuVirus (28. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für i7-4790K Prozessor*

Dafür hat deine Grafikkarte nur noch 8 Lanes was normalerweise aber auch ausreichend ist 

Berichte mal wie die Samsung SSD so is wenn alles läuft oder hast du es schon fertig


----------



## rocky7 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für i7-4790K Prozessor*

Grafikkarte werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht wieder verbauen. So sollte mich das nicht stören. Die Teile sind bestellt und kommen nächste Woche. Wenn ich alles zusammengesetzt habe, kann ich gern berichten.


----------



## IluBabe (28. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für i7-4790K Prozessor*

a) Das Exteme 9 macht eigentlich nur Sinn wenn du ein Dual Lan mit Teaming FUnktion brauchst - andernfalls ist das Extreme 6 idR sinnvoller. b) die Samsung XP 941 ist als nicht Bootfähig, sprich für Betriebssystem brauchst du noch ne kleine SSD!


----------



## rocky7 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für i7-4790K Prozessor*

Ich hatte doch geschrieben, dass es beim Extreme9 mit dem booten von dieser SSD funktioniert.


----------



## IluBabe (28. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für i7-4790K Prozessor*

Wußt nicht das es da ein Workaround mittlerweile gibt, ist aber wohl auch beim Extreme6 verfügbar. Gut zu wissen. Allerdings ist für mich immer noch nicht verständlich wie das ohne Option ROM gehen soll und ohne Zuweisungstabelle für das BIOS wo die Root-Boot Datei ist vom Betriebssystem.

https://www.pierschel.com/de/software-blog/60-asrock-z97-extreme6-mit-samsung-xp941-booten


----------



## rocky7 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für i7-4790K Prozessor*

Und selbst dieser ust nicht mal mehr nötig, es soll auch ohne diesem gehen. Das einzige Manko ist dabei, dass beim booten eine ca. 10 Sekunden Pause ist. In dieser Zeit wird das ROM geladen.


----------



## IluBabe (28. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für i7-4790K Prozessor*

Aha. - Wundert mich aber, dass es in der BIOS Beschreibung keine Erwähnung findet, dass die XP941 nun auch benutzbar wäre.


----------



## rocky7 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für i7-4790K Prozessor*

Beim Extreme6 war es schon möglich, beim Extreme9 ist es nun durch das neue Beta Bios v1.10B auch möglich.


----------



## bjay79 (28. September 2014)

Hi
Hab auch das Hero vii mit m2 ssd plextor m6e 128gb laufen. Vom anschalten bis Windows 8.1 Desktop max. 10 Sekunden. Bin mehr als zufrieden damit.


----------



## rocky7 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für i7-4790K Prozessor*

Bootest du auch davon?


----------



## MountyMAX (28. September 2014)

*AW: Mainboard für i7-4790K Prozessor*

einige Z9x Boards und alle  x99 Boards von ASUS und Asrock unterstützen die XP941


----------



## bjay79 (1. Oktober 2014)

@ rocky7 Ja funktioniert ohne probleme


----------

